# What kind of speed can I expect?



## Flackjacket (Apr 25, 2004)

My son and I just built a mini bike we put a 5HP tecumseh power sport on it with a Comet Torq a Vert, a 72 tooth rear sprocket and a 12 tooth sprocket on the torq a vert. Its top speed is about 20 MPH..... That seems slow. It has plenty of torque and will easily pull the front wheel off the ground. Does this speed sound about right with this set up..... Is it time to order another sprocket? Any ideas? TIA

Flack


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

i think you could pull a little more power out of the motor itself, especially going open-header. there are a couple of different choices for that style motor. cometkartsales.com probably has the biggest selection for almost anything. 

but you could also play with the gearing a little. maybe try a smaller rear sprocket or a bigger front sprocket? either way.


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

smaller rear sprocket should help


----------



## SavageThrash (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah smaller rear sprocket will help alot. but then u will lose alot of your acceleration


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah try one about half the size you got now. i've got a live axle 5 hp briggs powered gocart that has a top speed of around 60 mph with the large to small sprocket setup. it take maybe 10 seconds to get to 60 but it's a killer. :jest:


----------

